# Schaltauge für Slide



## Nixfaenger (24. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe ein 2009er Slide 7.0 und bräuchte ein neues Schaltauge.
Eingeprägt ist die Bezeichnung M2.
Im Bike-Diskount Shop gibt es kein M2. Passen könnte aber das Schaltauge 21.
Weiss jemand von euch welches von den bei HS angebotenen geht?
Anbei noch ein Foto vom Alten.

Grüße, Stephan


----------



## Radon_Biker (24. Juni 2011)

Jops, Schaltauge 11 dürfte das passende sein, Schaltauge 11 ist für mein Empfinden das gleiche in Schwarz..

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan89 (25. Juni 2011)

hi da ich meins schon tauschen musste und bei mir auch M2 drauf stand kann ich dir zu 100% sagen das es nr 14 ist das mit 11 stimmt nicht, wenn man sich es genau anschaut passt es eben nicht 
leider ist aber nr 14 zurzeit ausverkauft 

Gruß


----------



## Nixfaenger (25. Juni 2011)

Hey Super, Dank euch!

Ich habe mir die bei HS auch schon angeschaut, und hätte jetzt vermutet, dass das 11er bis auf die Farbe das gleiche wie das 13er ist und das 14er wieder bis auf die Farbe das gleiche wie das 21er.
Ich habe auch noch ein bisschen im Keller recherchiert und mir mal das  Schaltauge von meinem Cube Reaction angeschaut: es ist bis auf die Farbe  exakt das gleiche. Als Bezeichnung hat es aber 123  
Ihr werdet's schon erraten haben: das gibt's auch nicht bei HS.
So viel zu der tollen Beschreibung in der Technik-FAQ bei Radon http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Technik-FAQ-s_id_5301_.htm

Viele Grüße, Stephan


----------



## Jan89 (25. Juni 2011)

so wie ich das sehe ist die 21 genau das gleiche wie nr 14 nur in rot 
ich warte mit meiner bestellung noch vll ist ja das 14er in der nächsten woche wieder lieferbar ansonsten muss ich das rote bestellen


----------



## Jan89 (27. Juni 2011)

14 ist wieder lieferbar 
Gruß Jan


----------



## ml IX (29. Juni 2011)

Das 14ner ist Richtig.
Hab meinst aber hier bestellt.

http://www.komimi.de/Schaltaugen/Modell-10123-CUBE-Elite-Reaction-AMS-LTD-Sting-Rot.html

Da es das gleiche ist.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## Nixfaenger (3. Juli 2011)

ok, habe mir das 21er geholt, da mir das in rot besser gefällt  
@ml IX: es ist exakt das gleiche wie das bei www.komimi.de, auf der einen Seite steht Cube drauf und auf der anderen 123

Grüße, Stephan


----------



## ml IX (3. Juli 2011)

Nixfaenger schrieb:


> ok, habe mir das 21er geholt, da mir das in rot besser gefällt
> @ml IX: es ist exakt das gleiche wie das bei www.komimi.de, auf der einen Seite steht Cube drauf und auf der anderen 123
> 
> Grüße, Stephan



Meins ist die Woche gekommen.
Ist aus dem Vollen gefräst.
Macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.


----------

